# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مطالعه از روی درسنامه یا کلاس اریان حیدری؟

## Thehappy potato

سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم ممنون میشم کمک کنید
من دوازدهمم و  بین دوراهی درسنامه خیلی سبز و کلیپ های ریاضی اریان حیدری موندم، نمیدونم کدومو انتخاب کنم.
کلاسای حیدری دو جلسش ک مثلثات مقدماتی هست رو دیدم و کلا 2-3 تا نکته بود ک گفت و توی درسنامه خیلی سبز نبود. به نظرتون با این حساب میصرفه هقته ای 7 ساعت کلاسشو برم؟(معمولا رو دور تند میبینم و توی 4-5 ساعت تموم میشه)
راستی کلاس ریاضی مدرسه هم خیلی مزخرفه واسه همین شرکت نمیکنم اصن @Zero_Horizon @Saeed79 @mahdi_artur

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم ممنون میشم کمک کنید
> من دوازدهمم و  بین دوراهی درسنامه خیلی سبز و کلیپ های ریاضی اریان حیدری موندم، نمیدونم کدومو انتخاب کنم.
> کلاسای حیدری دو جلسش ک مثلثات مقدماتی هست رو دیدم و کلا 2-3 تا نکته بود ک گفت و توی درسنامه خیلی سبز نبود. به نظرتون با این حساب میصرفه هقته ای 7 ساعت کلاسشو برم؟(معمولا رو دور تند میبینم و توی 4-5 ساعت تموم میشه)
> راستی کلاس ریاضی مدرسه هم خیلی مزخرفه واسه همین شرکت نمیکنم اصن @Zero_Horizon @Saeed79 @mahdi_artur


پستامو تو این سه تا تاپیک یه نگاه بندازید =
ریاضی ( درس طلسم شده )
ریاضیات در حد صفر هستم لطفاً کمک کنید
ریاضی آریان حیدری یا ملاک پور؟؟؟

----------


## Thehappy potato

سلام
خوندم، گرچه مطالب مفید یود ولی بازم به جواب نرسیدم.
هدفم هم رتبه زیر هزار هست، که فک کنم میشه طرفای ریاضی 50-60 توی یه کنکور عادی

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام
> خوندم، گرچه مطالب مفید یود ولی بازم به جواب نرسیدم.
> هدفم هم رتبه زیر هزار هست، که فک کنم میشه طرفای ریاضی 50-60 توی یه کنکور عادی


اون قسمتی که دبیر پیشنهادی خودم رو گفتم (عباسپور یا ملاکپور) 
و اون قسمتی که گفتم درسنامه خوندن یا کلاس رفتن 30 درصد از ماجرای کنکوره و 70 درصد مابقی اش میشه = مرور (جزئی و کلی با تست) + تکرار چرخه آزمون جامع > رفع اشکال > آزمون جامع > رفع اشکال > آزمون جامع > رفع اشکال > آزمون جامع > رفع اشکال > آزمون جامع > رفع اشکال > آزمون جامع و ... انقدر باید تکرار بشه تا درصدت تو یه بازه خاص تو یه زمان مشخص تثبیت بشه.
هر کار میخوای کنی بکن
فقط باید تا نهایت فروردین / اردیبهشت به چرخه آزمون جامع و رفع اشکال برسی وگرنه کل آموزشی که تو یکسال سپری کردی سر جلسه نهایت 20 درصد ثمر میده.

----------


## Mhdyr2001

سلام.فیلم دیدن خودش خیلی وقت گیره و فرصتت برای تست زنی کمه بنظرم اگر ریاضیت خوبه (در حد همون 50 درصد تو یک کنکور معمولی منظورمه)خودت تست زنی داشته باش با درسنامه اما چند مبحث خاص مثلثات و احتمال و تابع و فیلمای حیدری و ببینی.

----------


## saeed_dal

سلام
اگه با درسنامه میفهمی فیلم دیگه بنظرم کاره خطایی هست... به جاش تست بیشتر آزمون بیشتر بزنین

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم ممنون میشم کمک کنید
> من دوازدهمم و  بین دوراهی درسنامه خیلی سبز و کلیپ های ریاضی اریان حیدری موندم، نمیدونم کدومو انتخاب کنم.
> کلاسای حیدری دو جلسش ک مثلثات مقدماتی هست رو دیدم و کلا 2-3 تا نکته بود ک گفت و توی درسنامه خیلی سبز نبود. به نظرتون با این حساب میصرفه هقته ای 7 ساعت کلاسشو برم؟(معمولا رو دور تند میبینم و توی 4-5 ساعت تموم میشه)
> راستی کلاس ریاضی مدرسه هم خیلی مزخرفه واسه همین شرکت نمیکنم اصن @Zero_Horizon @Saeed79 @mahdi_artur


خیر توصیه نمیکنم . اگه توی یادگیری ریاضی مشکلی نداری و خودت بخونی میفهمی کلاس رفتن یعنی هدر دادن زمان تست زدنت
کلاس هاش هم هفته ای 7 ساعت نیست . جلوتر که هر هفته فوق العاده و جبرانی گذاشت و دیدی هر هفته 2 جلسه کلاس 5 6 ساعتس میفهمی چه اشتباهی کردی

----------


## unlimited_2004

> اون قسمتی که دبیر پیشنهادی خودم رو گفتم (عباسپور یا ملاکپور) 
> و اون قسمتی که گفتم درسنامه خوندن یا کلاس رفتن 30 درصد از ماجرای کنکوره و 70 درصد مابقی اش میشه = مرور (جزئی و کلی با تست) + تکرار چرخه آزمون جامع > رفع اشکال > آزمون جامع > رفع اشکال > آزمون جامع > رفع اشکال > آزمون جامع > رفع اشکال > آزمون جامع > رفع اشکال > آزمون جامع و ... انقدر باید تکرار بشه تا درصدت تو یه بازه خاص تو یه زمان مشخص تثبیت بشه.
> هر کار میخوای کنی بکن
> فقط باید تا نهایت فروردین / اردیبهشت به چرخه آزمون جامع و رفع اشکال برسی وگرنه کل آموزشی که تو یکسال سپری کردی سر جلسه نهایت 20 درصد ثمر میده.


برای آزمون جامع  برای دروس ریاضی،فیزیک،شیمی،زیست چه کتاب هایی رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟
موج آزمون خوب هست ؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> برای آزمون جامع  برای دروس ریاضی،فیزیک،شیمی،زیست چه کتاب هایی رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟
> موج آزمون خوب هست ؟


ریاضی= آزمون های جامع و حتی مرحله ای سنجش -> فورتیک (2-3 سال اخیر_نیاز آنچنانی به کتاب آزمونی نیست)
فیزیک= سوالات کنکور (حداقل 2 بار حل) -> آزمون های جامع قلم چی -> در صورت داشتن فرصت کافی سه سطحی کانون (پایه و دوازدهم) 
شیمی= آزمون های جامع و حتی مرحله ای ماز (2-3 سال اخیر) -> موج آزمون (پایه و دوازدهم) -> در صورت داشتن فرصت کافی سوالات آزمون های مرحله ای و جامع گاج (2-3 سال اخیر مخصوصا سال 98-99)
زیست= بهتره بجای خرید کتاب آزمونی از هر موسسه ای که رسیدی سوال حل کنی (زیستاز-گزینه دو در اولویت باشه ولی توصیه میشه از موسسات دیگه هم تا میتونی آزمون جامع بزنی)

----------

